# Piccole perle nascoste: programmi, utility e altri gioielli

## shev

Riprendendo un topic simile girato qualche mese fa su uno degli innumerevoli forum di mamma gentoo, vorrei lanciare questa piccola discussione circa quelle utility assolutamente geniali, quei programmi di cui non fareste mai a meno o che promettono grandi cose e che magari non sono così conosciuti , noti o apprezzati se non da ristretti gruppi o fini intenditori.

Alcuni esempi potrebbero essere:

- fbi: FrameBuffer Image viewer; piccolo visualizzatore d'immagini per console (con framebuffer ovviamente)

- dillo: leggerissimo e scattante web browser (questo è già meno sconosciuto, anche se ancora un po' acerbo ma promettentissimo, imho)

- IpGrab: packet sniffer tcpdump like, ma con un output più semplice e "didattico" (anche questo cmq noto)

Oppure quelli altrettanto interessanti proposti in qualche topic sparso da bsolar, come ccache o transluxent.

Scusate il topic forse non troppo "IT", ma mi sembrava carina come cosa (non originalissima, ma sempre interessante imho). 

Non so voi, ma io vado matto per queste cose   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

Vorrei aggiungere anche quickswitch per chi ha magari un portatile e deve switchare da un setting di rete all'altro (e si connette a scrocco dall'università   :Laughing:  )

----------

## enx89

io trovo molto utile ufed, anche se gli manca qualche flag.

Inoltre mirrorselect è di grande utilità, anche se bisogna vedere se effettivamente cerca il mirror più veloce.

----------

## Ginko

mii-diag e mii-tool per vedere e settare i parametri della NIC.

Bel thread   :Very Happy: 

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

Vorrei segnalare un altro interessantissimo progetto, Fresco ( www.fresco.org ) , un alternativa a Xfree con caratteristiche degne di nota (alpha transparency reale su tutte  :Very Happy:  ). 

Lo sto seguendo da diversi mesi con curiosità, ma ancora non ho avuto il tempo di compilarmelo e provarlo con calma: qualcuno l'ha testato? sa darmi qualche opinione fatta "sul campo"?

In ogni caso appena termino questa tornata di esami (un paio di settimane) lo provo e se interessa vi faccio sapere. Non è ancora un sostituo valido per X, sia chiaro, ma è decisamente promettente.

----------

## enx89

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Vorrei segnalare un altro interessantissimo progetto, Fresco ( www.fresco.org ) , un alternativa a Xfree con caratteristiche degne di nota (alpha transparency reale su tutte  ). 
> 
> Lo sto seguendo da diversi mesi con curiosità, ma ancora non ho avuto il tempo di compilarmelo e provarlo con calma: qualcuno l'ha testato? sa darmi qualche opinione fatta "sul campo"?
> 
> In ogni caso appena termino questa tornata di esami (un paio di settimane) lo provo e se interessa vi faccio sapere. Non è ancora un sostituo valido per X, sia chiaro, ma è decisamente promettente.

 

Anche a me interessa moooolto fresco, e ho anche cercato di compilarlo, ma niente, mi si impianta la compilazione.

Se riesci ad installarlo e ad usarlo facce sape'

Ciao ENx

----------

## morellik

Per l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti uso un paio di script postati qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45827,

che visualizzano in una checklist dialog i pacchetti da aggiornare

permettendo quindi la scelta di cosa aggiornare.

Gli script funzionano comunque con le normali opzioni di emerge.

Non male. Provare per credere.

Ciao

morellik

----------

## shev

Restando in tema di piccoli programmini utili, cosa usate per gestire le vostre tastiere multimediali sotto X (ci siamo capiti, no? quelle con i tasti per il browser, mail, ecc...)?

Al momento ho provato due utility abbastanza comode ma che non mi lasciano pienamente soddisfatto: hotkeys e Lineak.

Consigli? Alternative?

----------

## maur8

Io ho provato hotkeys senza successo su un portatile compaq presario 714, credo per un errata configurazione della tastiera. Qualcuno ha provato con il mio stesso portatile o simile?

----------

## shev

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Io ho provato hotkeys senza successo su un portatile compaq presario 714, credo per un errata configurazione della tastiera. Qualcuno ha provato con il mio stesso portatile o simile?

 

Bhe, io non ho provato con un portatile, però mi funziona molto bene con varie tastiere, anche ufficialmente non supportate. Hai provato tutte le diverse configurazioni di tastiere che ti mette a disposizione ( 'hotkeys -l' per la lista )?

Io per una tastiera avevo fatto così, provando le varie combinazioni e scegliendo quella più vicina alla mia, per poi lavorare sui file di configurazione.

Inoltre può farti comodo questa breve guida:

http://www.linuxdesktop.it/article.php?sid=57

----------

## maur8

Vedo l'articolo e provo...

Cmq credo che il problema sia la configurazione della tastiera con xfree: ho provato con la tastiera "presario" ma i tasti "multimediali" non davano segni di vita. Tu che tipo di tastiera hai impostato in xfree?

----------

## shev

La mia sezione keyboard sotto xfree è (se ho capito bene la tua domanda):

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "it"

EndSection
```

Poi in hotkeys ho scelto il modello di tastiera più vicino al mio (logitech-cfo se non ricordo male). Infine nel file /etc/hotkeys.conf nelle rispettive voci ho messo i comandi che mi servivano. In pratica mi sono discostato poco dall'articoletto che t'ho suggerito.

Ovviamente bisogna avviare hotkeys insieme ad X ogni volta ( hotkeys -Z -b -t modello_tastiera ).

----------

## shev

Tra l'altra leggendo su alcuni siti trovati qua e là con google mi viene in mente che puoi anche crearti un file def ( quelli in /usr/share/hotkeys/ ) personalizzato per la tua tastiera (io ne avevo modificato uno di quelli esistenti per far funzionare alcuni tasti, ma se ne può creare anche da zero).

Alcuni link (tra l'altro riferiti a modelli di presario):

http://alunos.uevora.pt/~l16335/compaq2825.htm

http://www.cas.mcmaster.ca/~pavlidmh/Linux_on_a_Presario_900.html

Buon divertimento!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

Ok grazie proverò  :Smile: 

----------

## arturo.digioia

Ho appena installato un modulo per il kernel chiamato cdfs. Permette di montare un CD vedendone sessioni, tracce e immagini di boot come file, che a loro volta possono essere montati come dispositivi loopback o estratti su disco.

Sono riuscito a estrarre in 5 minuti i dati da una sessione masterizzata su un MAC che sia con Windows che con Linux era invisibile.

http://www.elis.rug.ac.be/~ronsse/cdfs/

Non sara' ancora perfetto, ma ha svolto un ottimo lavoro.

----------

